# Solved: Clients lost network printer



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Has anyone seen this? Our printer was working fine all day, and then suddenly it stopped working. For some reason the end users decided to restart their machine, then once back up they did not have the printer icon for their machine. I know that mapped drives disappear if you do not have Reconnect at login selected, but i have never seen this happen with network printers. 

As to the printer, it was online with no issues so I am not sure what cause the initial problem.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There was a miscommunication on the printer icon, so I have fixed the clients.


----------

